# معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال



## مكتب افكار (16 نوفمبر 2011)

معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال



معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال 

عروض سفر خاص بالمعرض يقدمها مكتب فرص الاعمال
افكار المشاريع الصغيرة » معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي – دبي – يناير 2012



معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي 2012
23 - 26 يناير 2012
رابط المعرض : Middle East Healthcare Exhibition, Medical Conferences and Exhibition, Dubai - Arabhealth Online Main Page
مركز دبي الدولي للمؤتمرات والمعارض
افكار المشاريع الصغيرة


يقام معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي في دبي ويشمل كل قطاعات الرعاية الصحية
في الشرق الأوسط. حيث يجتمع عشرات الآلاف من المهنيين الطبيين،
والمسؤولين الحكوميين، وتجار الجملة، والوكلاء، والموزعين، في مركز دبي
الدولي للمؤتمرات والمعارض كل عام، للاستفادة من حضور هذا اكبر معرض
عالمي في قطاع الرعاية الصحية.

عروض السفر الخاصة :
السياحة في دبي – فنادق دبي – رحلة الى دبي
سافر الى دبي مع ترحال العربية

واسكن في اطول مبنى فندقي في العالم
فندق روز ريحان روتانا شارع الشيخ زايد في دبي
Rose Rayhaan by Rotana

عرض خاص مع ترحال العربية
3 أيام / ليلتان
1450 ريال للشخص في غرفة مزدوجة

2450 للشخص في غرفة مفردة

العرض يشمل الاقامة ليلتان + تذكرة سفر ذهابا وعودة
تمديد الليلة الاضافية ب 590 ريال للغرفة لليلة لشخصين

الطفل 950 ريال والرضيع 350 ريال

يمكن السفر من اي مدينة خليجية على طيران ناس او طيران العربية او
طيران البحرين او طيران فلاي دبي

للحجز يمكنكم الاتصال على الرياض
مكتب ترحال العربية
الرياض - حي المصيف
012631303 – 2635433 – 2633538
0505756800 – 0568919429


----------



## tjarksa (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معرض الصحة العربي 2012 مع مكتب فرص الاعمال*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

